# x trail fuel pump problems.



## taffyboy123 (Oct 5, 2006)

I would like to relate my experiences of problems with my x trail a 2005 2.2DCi SE.
Last summer (2011) I was having a problem and the vehicle was going into limp mode. I took it to the local garage and they suggested changing the fuel filter. This seemed to work fine and we went on holiday towing our caravan, after approximatly 50 miles the vehicle went into limp mode again, I found that by turning the engine off then restarting the car would travel another 50 miles before starting to limp again. Anyway to cut a long story short on arrival at destination I managed to get my vehicle booked into the Nissan dealer in the area. They of course diagnosed a fuel pump problem and suggested a new fuel pump plus fitting at £2008 pounds, I had no choice but to pay up. 
On return home and internet research I found that you can get a reconditioned Fuel pump with 12 month guarantee for £500 and then £50 off for return of old unit. I am writing this to warn others should they experience this problem.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

If anyone is interested I have a spare complete fuel pump unit sitting in my garage (for X-trail 2005+ 2.5 L petrol)


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

taffyboy123 said:


> I would like to relate my experiences of problems with my x trail a 2005 2.2DCi SE.
> Last summer (2011) I was having a problem and the vehicle was going into limp mode. I took it to the local garage and they suggested changing the fuel filter. This seemed to work fine and we went on holiday towing our caravan, after approximatly 50 miles the vehicle went into limp mode again, I found that by turning the engine off then restarting the car would travel another 50 miles before starting to limp again. Anyway to cut a long story short on arrival at destination I managed to get my vehicle booked into the Nissan dealer in the area. They of course diagnosed a fuel pump problem and suggested a new fuel pump plus fitting at £2008 pounds, I had no choice but to pay up.
> On return home and internet research I found that you can get a reconditioned Fuel pump with 12 month guarantee for £500 and then £50 off for return of old unit. I am writing this to warn others should they experience this problem.


Sorry to hear of your expensive disaster.
Most of the old hands on here will know that the X Trail diesel fuel pump has a couple of valves that can be replaced. The most common culprit is the fuel pressure regulator which costs a fraction of the pump price to replace.
No dealer is ever going to tell you this when they can fleece you for the costs of a pump and fitting. To be fair though, your pump may have gone but I have my doubts based on the experience of others.
Mike


----------



## Steve Th (Mar 19, 2012)

*limp home mode?*

I have had this problem twice with my 2005 xtrail cdi.
I could not understand how the fuel pump can have a problem which was "cured" each time by switching off the ignition and then on again. To me that sounds like a computer problem, enter engine management system.

On reviewing from my memory the circumstances of each occurrence, it is quite possible that I was not in a low enough gear for the speed I was going. 
The first time I was distracted while making a rolling turn on a quiet side road and may have tried to pull away in 4th instead of 2nd. The second time I had been cruising in 6th and eased up for a toll booth and possibly forgotten to change down in time. Both occasions could have caused the engine management system to get itself in a twist. Both times an ignition restart solved the problem.

The car was due a service so I took it in and duly got the fuel pump script.
Fortunately, I was returning to France from England the following day so didn't have time for the repair.

I have driven back to France and haven't had the problem again having driven almost 1000 miles. I am making sure I am not in the wrong gear for the speed and I shall await a further occurrence before taking any action.

Hope this helps


----------



## tinofapples (Apr 24, 2012)

clydesider said:


> Sorry to hear of your expensive disaster.
> Most of the old hands on here will know that the X Trail diesel fuel pump has a couple of valves that can be replaced. The most common culprit is the fuel pressure regulator which costs a fraction of the pump price to replace.
> No dealer is ever going to tell you this when they can fleece you for the costs of a pump and fitting. To be fair though, your pump may have gone but I have my doubts based on the experience of others.
> Mike


I'm due into Nissan tomorrow morning with limp home issues,will be interesting to see what they diagnose. How best should I approach this ? Tell them what I've read on the internet first or wait for the diagnostic test and resulting forecast ?

Like all of us I don't wanna be spending money (That I don't have) needlessly.


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

*Limp Home*

Error codes may highlight your problem(s).
Some folks have been lucky and resolved fuel pump problems by replacing one or other of the 2 suction control valves on the fuel pump.
Most dealers wont want to mess about with this. They would rather throw in a new pump.
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## tinofapples (Apr 24, 2012)

Suction control valve replaced.Total cost today 335 euros.

Was told management light issue may need whole light/speedo unit replacement. 700 + vat for a new one !!


----------



## taffyboy123 (Oct 5, 2006)

better than the £2008 i had to pay, they never even mentioned the posibility of changing any parts on the pump, just straight to a new pump. Glad this worked out for you.
Taffyboy123


----------



## tinofapples (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Taffy


----------



## RenzSniper (May 4, 2015)

Hello guys! Im Renz from Laguna Philippines. I hope to seek assistance to you all about what happened to my 2003 Nissan xtrail. I bought it as a second hand vehicle from a a week ago. My first trip from Laguna to Valenzuela Were quite in good running condition from a mileage of 100,000. (2003 model). My second trip was from Laguna to Parañaque (NAIA). While I was driving back to Laguna. Few kilometers before I arrived home, I've noticed my transmition seemed getting unstable. Meaning I'm not getting the right speed that it used to be. Then suddenly the engine stopped. I tried to restart the engine but it wont start at all. I was totally stranded in the middle of the street figuring it out what went wrong. The vehicle were towed and brought it to mechanic. They changed the spark plugs. Cost me P1,000 (4pcs) (Denso). After changing all old spark plugs, they start the engine but still wont start the engine. Finally the mechanic said there must be a problem with the fuel pump. I was really disappointed about knowing it. I spent P290,000 for that xtrail knowing that its hassle free. Now I dont know how much its gonna cost me for a fuel pump. They said we can find it only in Manila. Guys please help me. Is it normal for a not so old Nissan xtrail 2003 to have a problem in fuel pump? What caused it?


----------



## spacefrog (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a Nissan xtrail 2003 2.2 TD SPORT, which has gone into limp mode, I've been reading in various forums and you tube videos about this apparent common problem, I called Nissan who quoted me £107 labour charge to do a diagnostic to locate the problem, 
According to everything I've read the problem points to either the throttle pedal sensor or the pressure control valve/s, Nissan told me that I couldn't buy these valves and I would actually have to buy the whole fuel pump unit, while I was on the phone I asked them for the part number of my fuel pump in order to get the correct valve, as I had been in eBay and asked three sellers and they all actually told me the wrong part, I was told the 2003 xtrail has a single valve but mine actually has two, one has a red cap and the other a red, so be careful to get the right valve/s, as some have the one and other 2003 models have the two, so anyway, I have taken a chance and ordered them and sat here waiting for special delivery before 1pm today, I will be back to let you know what happened, or indeed what didn't, I feeling quite anxious as I have paid £165 for them, my theory is..it would cost me a small fortune in a garage and I might just be lucky....here's hoping.....back soon....reply is anyone needs help in doing the same little job....


----------



## nissan2007 (Jun 8, 2016)

hi, my nissan x trail 2007 engine is not firing, dealer says there is no pressure coming from pump, i need to change the pressure pump? please suggest if you have any other idea, new pump costs me 3000 usd, expensive..my car is not starting


----------



## anok71 (May 10, 2018)

any aftermarket units available for rear diesel pump 05 plate x-trail


----------



## Mark Clarke (May 18, 2021)

ValBoo said:


> If anyone is interested I have a spare complete fuel pump unit sitting in my garage (for X-trail 2005+ 2.5 L petrol)


Is this complete fuel still available


----------



## Mark Clarke (May 18, 2021)

Looking for a complete fuel pump for my 2005 Nissan Xtrail NT30, with a QR20 engine.


----------

